# Reverse Sneeze While Sleeping at Night



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I am just curious if anyone's maltese wake up in the middle of the night reverse sneezing? I just find it odd as demi has done this a few times and my yorkies only do this when they are excited like when we come home so i thought it odd that demi would do this while relaxed and sleeping. It seems like it is a reverse sneeze but she licks her lips a ton during it and then pants alot after it then lays down and goes back to sleep. She has always been super healthy and only had the periodontal so this has been odd for her. Just curious if anyone has experienced this in the middle of the night as well


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Toto reverse sneezes when he is excited, usually when I first walk in the door. But there are also times that he will wake up from a sound sleep and do it. I've never seen him lick his lips or pant afterward, hard to say what that is. Tuffy licks her lips when she is nauseous. Is she having some tummy upset? How often is it occuring? If it is only occasional, I wouldn't be too concerned about it but if it's on a regular basis, I would have a vet check her out.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks so much for responding  about once a month and only when sleeping  thinking maybe acid reflux maybe triggering it that is why she is licking lips not sure though -- she has only been doing it since about september though and she had blood work done in october for her dental and dentist said she did great under anesthesia no issues and blood work was pretty normal but globulins high due to periodontal disease and bun a little high due to dehydration but otherwise was ok. I was planning on taking her in for her titers and blood work in october again along with fecal and urine as i do it yearly and and she will go to dentist once a year now so was going to do before our annual dental. She never does it when getting excited so bizarre. I keep forgetting to put camera by bed so when it happens can video to post  and take to vet. She is alert though not like when she had the petit mal in september from rosemary. I called internal medicine specialist today and the intern said her dog does it when sleeping as relaxed so trach relaxes then her boxer wakes up like this and scares her to death. She said he only does when sleeping too  Will see if she thinks i need to bring her in  




QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jun 29 2009, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798684


> Toto reverse sneezes when he is excited, usually when I first walk in the door. But there are also times that he will wake up from a sound sleep and do it. I've never seen him lick his lips or pant afterward, hard to say what that is. Tuffy licks her lips when she is nauseous. Is she having some tummy upset? How often is it occuring? If it is only occasional, I wouldn't be too concerned about it but if it's on a regular basis, I would have a vet check her out.[/B]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Deb. Praying your little beauty is fine. What your Vet says makes sense, though. About being relaxed. Also, kudos for thinking about keeping a camera at your bedside! I remember all too well my Lola having cluster seizures and how panicked I would always be. I had the camera, but, I couldn't find the button to turn it on. Duh.
xoxoxoxo



I also pray Toto is fine, as well.
xoxox


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

awe thanks  so much ims thinks just reverse sneeze but if happens more frequent to bring her in so will keep the camera but not sure if i will be coherent enough to press the button lol in the middle of the night. Good thing little dd wakes us up to tell us something is wrong with demi or we would sleep right through it lol --just have been nervous ever since the whole rosemary incident  

QUOTE (KAG @ Jun 30 2009, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799054


> Aww, Deb. Praying your little beauty is fine. What your Vet says makes sense, though. About being relaxed. Also, kudos for thinking about keeping a camera at your bedside! I remember all too well my Lola having cluster seizures and how panicked I would always be. I had the camera, but, I couldn't find the button to turn it on. Duh.
> xoxoxoxo
> 
> 
> ...


----------

